# Mansfield Road Tunnel Nottingham 2013



## MD (May 19, 2013)

Well its nice to be back  this will be the first of a very heavy back catalogue of reports 

Mansfield Road Tunnel is a 1,189 yard tunnel with its North Portal in a railway cutting (now filled in) which housed Carrington railway station (closed in 1928) and continued South towards central Nottingham. Its South Portal is at the North end of the extensive cutting which currently accommodates the Victoria Shopping Centre. The tunnel still exists but is not accessible 





one1 by M D Allen, on Flickr




two by M D Allen, on Flickr




clive by M D Allen, on Flickr




end by M D Allen, on Flickr




ladder by M D Allen, on Flickr




one by M D Allen, on Flickr




shelter by M D Allen, on Flickr

once part of the great central railway these days it lies forgotten under nottingham 

my HID torch died in there too


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 19, 2013)

Nie work, been wanting to go here for a fair while. Would be great to use my new torch in, too!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 20, 2013)

Thats great,thanks for sharing.


----------



## boothy (May 20, 2013)

Stunning photos MD


----------



## The Wombat (May 26, 2013)

well done, you've illuminated that very well


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2013)

Love the last shot. The vanishing point into nothingness. Creepy but great


----------

